# Ok I'll give it a shot



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh - and comments are welcome. I could use the help from some of you pros!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not a pro at all, but I'd say go with graphite if that's what you're most comfortable with; there's plenty of time to experiment in the future  can't wait to see how it turns out! 

As for paper, a friend of mine always uses watercolour paper because she really likes the texture of it, so that's a possible suggestion, although I've never tried it personally


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the final one :lol:


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think it'll turn out really nice. I like how you've cropped it down. That'll make for a nice perspective. Like Misty said, if you're really comfortable with graphite, go for it. But being partial to charcoal myself, do one for fun with that, see how it turns out =)
As for paper...I haven't branched out too much in that aspect. I stick with the typical dry media paper that I get at my local art supply store. I've been tempted to try a paper with more texture but haven't gotten around to it yet. One of these times...
Anyways, hope it turns out successful for you, can't wait to see the result!
By the way...you mentioned this is your first horse portrait. Have you done others? Love to see!


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've got a few portraits, some landscapes, and a few acrylic paintings I tried my hand at. I'll post some later this evening.

I'm sticking to graphite for this one, but I like the idea of doing one in charcoal to see how it turns out, so I may well do that. Nothing fancy paper-wise, I'll just use my portrait stock. Will probably start tonight, but I gotta take my daughter to dinner to cheer her up first - her school field trip got canceled.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm gonna see if I can get this to load up before I try to post any other pics. This is the only horse picture I've done - commissioned by some Lord of the Rings fans in my house:

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/20241_103001066395611_100000571554060_80857_2627752_n.jpg[img]

Simple graphite and stock paper.

Didn't work. Stand by


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Try this again:


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok it worked that time, so here's a couple more:

No horse here, but the image suggests one must be nearby. This is in charcoal. It looks much lighter due to the cell phone camera










This is also charcoal - but admittedly I drew this one on the light side. I have a tendency to do that:










While I'm on the barn theme, here's an acrylic painting I did last year. This was only like my third painting ever, so I went a little overboard with the detail rather than letting the paint do the work. Still haven't broken that code yet.










Sad story on this one. It was a photo of a Bosnian soldier who had just found his family had been killed in the war. From the book "My War Gone By, I Miss it So" by Anthony Lloyd:










Finally, this is the last portrait I tried to do and the closest I've come to capturing a likeness. For all you "Fringe" fans out there:










I've got some other stuff, but it's a horse art thread so I'll save it 

Critiques welcome, as always.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love fringe!


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Got the base layer down with some contour shading. I'm really not liking the eye right now, but it may soften up as I add the next layer.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

The eye softened up with the second layer. I'd like to go back and put in some coat detail and deepen the shadows a little more. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Very good start!
I'd like to see it once you have put in some deeper tones to add more detail. You need to bring out the cheek bone, running just below the eye, to add some more dimension to the face. Horses have a very prominant cheek bone, so that is an important part to add to a drawing. 
You could also carry the line of the jaw up higher, nearly to the ear. At the moment, there is not enough definition between the jaw and the neck. 
Above the eye, try adding the 'hollow' in the horse's skull. This will make the eye pop out a little more. Also, a little more detail around the eye will make it appear more realistic. The eyelid, some eyelashes etc. The corners of the eyes are often drawn down into vein lines a little further down the face and around the eye. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you very much, Kayty! That is a huge help - just the thing I needed. I'm out of town right now, but will work on it when I get home on Sunday. Thanks again.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Haven't gotten back to my horse yet. Hopefully will get some drawing time in tonight or tomorrow. In the meantime, here's one I did a couple of years ago:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I love the boat! It looks awesome


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

